# Natural flavouring and mollases during flush for flavour



## Anth88 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ive bin thinking of adding some natural flavouring or liquid mollases during flush. Just so that the plant has something beneficial during flush. This has just been a theory upto now. Just wanting to get some options on this. Maybe some1 has tried this or even just thought about it. All positive comments welcome. Many thanks in advance


----------



## kowski (Sep 7, 2016)

I add molasses every couple weeks during flowering but haven't tried it at the very end. It Should work to impart a flavor and condition the soil. Let us know what you do and how it goes. 

Cheers!


----------



## Richard Drysift (Sep 7, 2016)

Adding molasses during the flush or at any time for that matter will not flavor the weed. Molasses feeds the microbes that feed your plant and is a quick way to deliver soluble traces of magnesium to your plants root systems; a bad idea if you are trying to flush IMO you should be giving just plain water....you can give molasses during the entire grow cycle by bubbling it with some fresh EWC for 24hrs, maybe add in some kelp meal and/or bat guano to make a nice AACT


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 8, 2016)

Im currently running 4 pineapple gum. So i was wondering if i gave the plant some natural pineapple flavouring/extracts if this will show in the plant. My theory was to only do this for the last 1 or 2 weeks during flush. 
Correct me if im wrong but will me adding this be able to be detected in the buds? Or will i just create myself a load of problems?. Just a theory so far. Comments welcome. Many thanks in advance


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 8, 2016)

Some use Mt Dew around here


----------



## Budgoro88 (Sep 8, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> Some use Mt Dew around here


I've heard of this never tried it though I've seen what it does to teeth so I never added it to my ladies


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 8, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> Some use Mt Dew around here


And do they see a good result? Im seriously thinging about some natural flavouring in my flush. Just want to make sure it will be beneficial otherwise its pointless. Surely if i use a pineapple flavouring it will come out in the buds?


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 8, 2016)

Just kidding. There are threads......


----------



## RM3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> And do they see a good result? Im seriously thinging about some natural flavouring in my flush. Just want to make sure it will be beneficial otherwise its pointless. Surely if i use a pineapple flavouring it will come out in the buds?


*NO *The mountain dew thing is much like the infamous bout a pound thing, you know the idiotic response to an idiotic question, sarcasm that RIU is famous for due to the same questions being asked 10 times a day (or more) for the last decade


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 8, 2016)

RM3 said:


> *NO *The mountain dew thing is much like the infamous bout a pound thing, you know the idiotic response to an idiotic question, sarcasm that RIU is famous for due to the same questions being asked 10 times a day (or more) for the last decade


 Thats why i stated theory. Guess you will get egos even on forums for advise. Nevermind. Shame as thats why i thought forums were used for. Not just a trolls hang out


----------



## RM3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> Thats why i stated theory. Guess you will get egos even on forums for advise. Nevermind. Shame as thats why i thought forums were used for. Not just a trolls hang out


Wasn't trollin ya, was simply explainin what others left up in the air 

some find it entertaining and others find it frustrating, it is what is


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 8, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Wasn't trollin ya, was simply explainin what others left up in the air
> 
> some find it entertaining and others find it frustrating, it is what is


I kbiw your not just people posting stuff then sayibg its false n its only a thread. Im just looking for veiws n options. Maybe some1 has tried to before n it damaged there plants. Maybe some1 had marvellous results. Guess ill be trying myself lol.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> I kbiw your not just people posting stuff then sayibg its false n its only a thread. Im just looking for veiws n options. Maybe some1 has tried to before n it damaged there plants. Maybe some1 had marvellous results. Guess ill be trying myself lol.


Lots have tried it here, hell there are threads where some one asked if grape kool aid would make purple buds ? some with food coloring too. I'd bet there are over a 1000 threads here like this easy prolly more

Simple truth is if ya want a flavor find a strain that does it and pheno hunt for what you're lookin for 

pourin pineapple juice on your plants won't be good for em and will attract bugs


----------



## kowski (Sep 8, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Lots have tried it here, hell there are threads where some one asked if grape kool aid would make purple buds ? some with food coloring too. I'd bet there are over a 1000 threads here like this easy prolly more
> 
> Simple truth is if ya want a flavor find a strain that does it and pheno hunt for what you're lookin for
> 
> pourin pineapple juice on your plants won't be good for em and will attract bugs


How about Scotch? mmmm...


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 8, 2016)

Had no intention of pouring pineapple juice on them im not a fucking idiot. There mite be a few post like this but i aint looking through thousends to fibd em. If ys got nowt positve to say maybe say nothing?


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 8, 2016)

The post said natural extracts and flavouring not mountain dew and grape kool aide


----------



## Dr. Who (Sep 8, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> The post said natural extracts and flavouring not mountain dew and grape kool aide


No those don't work either! Sorry!

Mag sulfate and P Sulfate _can_ enhance existing flavor qualities _and_ shift them a bit to a more berry or lemon smell/taste - respectively.....

Things like Botanicare SWEET RAW (65.00 a gallon) and the 2 products Terpinator and Resinator (Even higher priced, and not the things from Dufinschmertz evil inc.) Can do that, if used properly.

There are home made formula's posted for those, here on RIU - search them up and save a shit ton on making it - over buying it!


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 8, 2016)

I came here 3 years ago. I've learned a lot.


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 8, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> I came here 3 years ago. I've learned a lot.


Well im new to forums never really been keen. A remember why now. Hows about passing that knowledge on then? Instead of sarcasm. A mean we all here to help each other yer? Well so i thought


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 8, 2016)

Relax. I don't use any molasses etc. Some do. If you have enough light the right temps, some dank genetics you will be happy. I use promix in 5 gal buckets with , ~800w of led. I use JrPeters fertilizer and calmag. That's it. I grow for me only, well a friend in need is a friend indeed. I have 1 I trust. Lots of good opinions on here. Flushing is another touchy subject. It's all in good fun. At the end of the day I have a Tangerine peel hanging... It's all good.


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 8, 2016)

Im the same this is all for my own use. Im just wanting to cover and do as much as i can being the grower. I know the strain is alot n i will focus more on this in my next grow. Just trying to do the best i can with the best ive got. Check out my other posts. Ive got 1 about V scrogging. And canna nutes in coco.


----------



## Richard Drysift (Sep 8, 2016)

If you are thinking of ways to add stuff to make your weed taste better thats an indication you are not happy with the way your bud tastes; this is why many have gone to natural soil. Adding a source of sucrose to keep the micobial life in your containers highly active is only one small aspect of several natural soil growing disciplines: For awesomely dank flavors that represent the strain characteristics of your weed try a grow using water only soil. The occasional aerated compost tea with molasses is just to keep the microbial party rocking but you don't even need that if your mix is stout enough to go the distance.
Organic bud tastes as it should. Hands down no question about it.
Just like wine grapes or organic hops; MJ bud takes its subtleties from the soil. This is why grapes from certain regions and/or certain conditions make good wine; it's all about the mineral content and/or composition of the soil and the amount of rainfall that particular vintage year. Growing bud indoors means you've got total control over your medium and conditions. Add in all good things and you get back good tasting weed; it's that simple.
I'm not saying to ditch your nutrients but if you have been doing this awhile & find you are not satisfied with the flavors of your weed try growing a more natural way in organic soil; you might be impressed with what you end up with. I'll never grow any other way...


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 9, 2016)

Richard Drysift said:


> If you are thinking of ways to add stuff to make your weed taste better thats an indication you are not happy with the way your bud tastes; this is why many have gone to natural soil. Adding a source of sucrose to keep the micobial life in your containers highly active is only one small aspect of several natural soil growing disciplines: For awesomely dank flavors that represent the strain characteristics of your weed try a grow using water only soil. The occasional aerated compost tea with molasses is just to keep the microbial party rocking but you don't even need that if your mix is stout enough to go the distance.
> Organic bud tastes as it should. Hands down no question about it.
> Just like wine grapes or organic hops; MJ bud takes its subtleties from the soil. This is why grapes from certain regions and/or certain conditions make good wine; it's all about the mineral content and/or composition of the soil and the amount of rainfall that particular vintage year. Growing bud indoors means you've got total control over your medium and conditions. Add in all good things and you get back good tasting weed; it's that simple.
> I'm not saying to ditch your nutrients but if you have been doing this awhile & find you are not satisfied with the flavors of your weed try growing a more natural way in organic soil; you might be impressed with what you end up with. I'll never grow any other way...


I have always grown in dpeciak mix soil using bio bizz rsnge. Bu


----------



## poppagetsbaked (Sep 14, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> And do they see a good result? Im seriously thinging about some natural flavouring in my flush. Just want to make sure it will be beneficial otherwise its pointless. Surely if i use a pineapple flavouring it will come out in the buds?


NATURAL??? Mt Dew is NOT natural in any way LOL


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 14, 2016)

poppagetsbaked said:


> NATURAL??? Mt Dew is NOT natural in any way LOL


What you on about. I never suggested mt dew. Some1 else did. No time for keyboard warriors. So if youve got no advise keep off my posts please


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 14, 2016)

Genetics play a role in flavor profiles, NOT anything dumped Into the pots.


----------



## DonkeyDickColas (Sep 14, 2016)

Richard Drysift said:


> If you are thinking of ways to add stuff to make your weed taste better thats an indication you are not happy with the way your bud tastes; this is why many have gone to natural soil. Adding a source of sucrose to keep the micobial life in your containers highly active is only one small aspect of several natural soil growing disciplines: For awesomely dank flavors that represent the strain characteristics of your weed try a grow using water only soil. The occasional aerated compost tea with molasses is just to keep the microbial party rocking but you don't even need that if your mix is stout enough to go the distance.
> Organic bud tastes as it should. Hands down no question about it.
> Just like wine grapes or organic hops; MJ bud takes its subtleties from the soil. This is why grapes from certain regions and/or certain conditions make good wine; it's all about the mineral content and/or composition of the soil and the amount of rainfall that particular vintage year. Growing bud indoors means you've got total control over your medium and conditions. Add in all good things and you get back good tasting weed; it's that simple.
> I'm not saying to ditch your nutrients but if you have been doing this awhile & find you are not satisfied with the flavors of your weed try growing a more natural way in organic soil; you might be impressed with what you end up with. I'll never grow any other way...


Couldn't agree more! Maximum Brix in plant sap will set your buds apart from the rest. Maximizing flavor and medicinal quality. Feed the soil. Molasses feeds the bacteria and allows more uptake of minerals into the plant also a great source of Iron. Soil is everything for top quality meds!


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Sep 14, 2016)

poppagetsbaked said:


> NATURAL??? Mt Dew is NOT natural in any way LOL


What are you talking about? Didn't you take science classes? Mountain Dew has water in it, and water is as natural as you can get! 

Plus it has some sort of greenish-yellow stuff, too, and that's the color of plants, so that might be natural too.


----------



## poppagetsbaked (Sep 14, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> What you on about. I never suggested mt dew. Some1 else did. No time for keyboard warriors. So if youve got no advise keep off my posts please


I quoted the qrong post my bad man, no need to get all defensive tho...


----------



## researching (Sep 14, 2016)

Molasses can make your product sweet. I was experimenting one time on a sour d. And the smoke was so sweet I didnt like it. It was smooth and all around great but it did have a sweet taste to it. Only plain water now. Plus its cheaper.


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 14, 2016)

False once again. Just like Dr who said in the earlier poats. Molasses, sweet n raw, ect feeds the microbes ONLY!!!!! Which in turns helps the plant absorb nutes better, which makes the plant grow better, which makes for a better yeild and harvest. 


If adding sweets, molasses made buds sweet, why don't we pour faygo in out pots or res and have out buds taste kill rock n rye or the like.


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 14, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> Im currently running 4 pineapple gum. So i was wondering if i gave the plant some natural pineapple flavouring/extracts if this will show in the plant. My theory was to only do this for the last 1 or 2 weeks during flush.
> Correct me if im wrong but will me adding this be able to be detected in the buds? Or will i just create myself a load of problems?. Just a theory so far. Comments welcome. Many thanks in advance


They make synthetic based flavored flushing agents to "flush" synthetic ferts from your soil with synthetic based flushing agents for flavor. That'll be $19.99 please.


----------



## bgmike8 (Sep 14, 2016)

[QUOTE="Anth88, post: 12940602, im not a fucking idiot. [/QUOTE]


You're not? Then why are you flushing?


----------



## researching (Sep 14, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> False once again. Just like Dr who said in the earlier poats. Molasses, sweet n raw, ect feeds the microbes ONLY!!!!! Which in turns helps the plant absorb nutes better, which makes the plant grow better, which makes for a better yeild and harvest.
> 
> 
> If adding sweets, molasses made buds sweet, why don't we pour faygo in out pots or res and have out buds taste kill rock n rye or the like.


Don't tell me that what I know to be true. This was a strain I ran a few times, and the one time I used too much, It was a sweet smoke.

I know the shit is for microbes, but sweeteners are used fo flush and I decided to try it. That time used it for the full flush.


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 15, 2016)

poppagetsbaked said:


> I quoted the qrong post my bad man, no need to get all defensive tho...


In that case sorry. Just to many egosvon here that have a go


bgmike8 said:


> [QUOTE="Anth88, post: 12940602, im not a fucking idiot.



You're not? Then why are you flushing?[/QUOTE]
Because im using csnna nutes abd i dintwsnt my green to taste lyk shit. Tgst good enough for ya


----------



## bgmike8 (Sep 15, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> In that case sorry. Just to many egosvon here that have a go
> 
> 
> 
> You're not? Then why are you flushing?


Because im using csnna nutes abd i dintwsnt my green to taste lyk shit. Tgst good enough for ya[/QUOTE]
Are you eating the soil? Because that's the only thing you're going to clean up by Flushing


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 15, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> Because im using csnna nutes abd i dintwsnt my green to taste lyk shit. Tgst good enough for ya


Are you eating the soil? Because that's the only thing you're going to clean up by Flushing[/QUOTE]
Im using co co not soil so be hard to eat wat isnt there. Go play on another thread if ya got nowt useful to say.


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 15, 2016)

researching said:


> Don't tell me that what I know to be true. This was a strain I ran a few times, and the one time I used too much, It was a sweet smoke.
> 
> I know the shit is for microbes, but sweeteners are used fo flush and I decided to try it. That time used it for the full flush.


Wat did you use and how did it end up?


----------



## researching (Sep 15, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> Wat did you use and how did it end up?


http://rollitup.org/t/natural-flavouring-and-mollases-during-flush-for-flavour.920236/page-2#post-12957739


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 15, 2016)

see I use sugar water 

and it does make my buds better 

it attracts all the bugs from the rootzone to stay there and not fuck with my plants 

then I chuck my coco or use it for outside 

Feeding sugar stops any bugs leaving the root zone and eating the plants when I`m not feeding, plus it attracts any bugs in the room to that pot the pot that will soon be leaving the grow 

So yes sweet water near the end can make your buds better and its cheaper to use dextrose powder than to use nutes well unless you get your bumper crop food really really stupidly cheap. 

I like to use wetting agent right till then end if I can be bothered to pour some in too, lol


----------



## bgmike8 (Sep 15, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> Are you eating the soil? Because that's the only thing you're going to clean up by Flushing


Im using co co not soil so be hard to eat wat isnt there. Go play on another thread if ya got nowt useful to say.[/QUOTE]

Is it not useful to let you know that nutrients don't leave the buds? That flushing is a waste of time and may affect your yield?


----------



## bgmike8 (Sep 15, 2016)

I guess you could pour mountain dew all over the buds then give them 67 hours of darkness....


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 16, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> I guess you could pour mountain dew all over the buds then give them 67 hours of darkness....


Bot wen im takking about mollases and flavouring no its not useful


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 16, 2016)

http://www.gardenmyths.com/molasses-for-plants/

from that link

Tarjei T. Jensen says:
I believe that the molasses and the sugar it contains targets the ever present mycelium that connects to the roots of the plants. That is why the molasses is diluted by water.

This should kick the mycelium into overdrive and provide more goodies for the plants.

August 9, 2015 at 7:53 pm
Reply





Robert Pavlis says:
August 10, 2015 at 2:41 am
When you add anything to soil – it will not target one type of organism over another. It simply spreads out in the soil, and if an organism is present that can use the nutrient – it does so. Fungi and bacteria will both make use of sugars.

I don’t see any logical connection between your idea of feeding the fungi and a reason for dilution?? It is diluted in order to make it seem like you are feeding a bigger area of soil.

Yes the fungi and bacteria and other organisms will be ‘kicked’ into over drive. But once the sugar is used up – the same microbes populations will crash. I don’t see that as being particularly good for the soil.

As far as “provide more goodies for the plants”, the mycorrhizal fungi usually get sugars from plants – not the otehr way around. Granted more fungi, might mean more nutrients delivered to plants – but again this is a short term thing which the sugar lasts.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 16, 2016)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> http://www.gardenmyths.com/molasses-for-plants/
> 
> from that link
> 
> ...





So you use sugar to turbo the soil, the drop a few days later causes the plant to shock and flower harder if its don`t just up and die, adding aspirin increases the chance of it dying 

Some strains are nice to hack down all fresh other strains I like more dead, also doing 50/50 when you have a room of clones all the same gives you a mix of more ripe buds and less ripe buds, some people like that older bud other people like the less ripe stuff 

It`s good to know ways you can shift the colour and smells of your plants in a short time makes you able to vairey how it will taste and the high it`ll give you, also can shorten or lengthen the drying/curing process depending on what methods of finishing you use 

most have a time and place where they`ll suit better


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Sep 22, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> The post said natural extracts and flavouring not mountain dew and grape kool aide


We tried everything we could think of. No sugar sweetened nothing added a noticeable or wanted flavor. Grape crush and koolaid didn't add color. No dyes carried up into buds. Budswell and other guano teas add a earthy hashy back flavor. Fish emulsion left a seafood flavor to OG lemon making it smell and taste like ceviche.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Sep 22, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> In that case sorry. Just to many egosvon here that have a go
> 
> 
> 
> You're not? Then why are you flushing?


Because im using csnna nutes abd i dintwsnt my green to taste lyk shit. Tgst good enough for ya[/QUOTE]
Switch to Bio Canna. Truly organic and more flavores the canna coco. Use the boost at 16 ml a gallon twice a week from week 2 to 7 and you'll have more resin and the most nugged out buds you've ever grown. Also no rinse. Just do water last week. No over watering to push nutes out of your plant. At week 6, under heavy nutes you can pull a bud and dry in the sun the same day and it smokes clean and smooth with white ash...


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 22, 2016)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Because im using csnna nutes abd i dintwsnt my green to taste lyk shit. Tgst good enough for ya


Switch to Bio Canna. Truly organic and more flavores the canna coco. Use the boost at 16 ml a gallon twice a week from week 2 to 7 and you'll have more resin and the most nugged out buds you've ever grown. Also no rinse. Just do water last week. No over watering to push nutes out of your plant. At week 6, under heavy nutes you can pull a bud and dry in the sun the same day and it smokes clean and smooth with white ash...[/QUOTE]

Ive bin thinking about turning back to soil. But i may consider trying using coco again with a organic nutrients. Ive only ever done 1 or 2 plants at a time but this time i have 4. Ive always grown soil and bio bizz nutes. Only ever used cfl aswell. Ive gone from that to using 600w metal halide(veg) and hps bud bulb. Aswell as moving from soil to coco and using canna coco (chem) nutrients. Its my 1st timevgrowing this strain(pineapple gum) aswell as my 1st time using scrog technique. I realise i mite not get the same flavour as soil. This is why i started to ask myself is there anything i can do to enhance flavour and taste.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 22, 2016)

wow...
It's really no wonder why all the hydro companies are laughing at pot-growers...
alllll the way to the bank.


----------



## bgmike8 (Sep 23, 2016)

So do in ph the mountain dew or what???


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 23, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> So do in ph the mountain dew or what???


Fuck off my post ya waster. Go troll some1 else ya lil keyboard warrior


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 23, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> wow...
> It's really no wonder why all the hydro companies are laughing at pot-growers...
> alllll the way to the bank.


Good because pot growers mite be ladfing at your shit green.
Yer wateva m8. Get yaself in the hydro section n off my post then. Simple bye


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 23, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> Good because pot growers mite be ladfing at your shit green.
> Yer wateva m8. Get yaself in the hydro section n off my post then. Simple bye


you mad bro?


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 23, 2016)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> you mad bro?


Look i have limited amout of space and funds and i live in uk. So sorry if I cant have a massive hydro grow we have to be more discreet than you Americans. Ask for opinions on mollases and flavouring. And people goin on telling me people laffing at me for growing in pots. Dont give a fuck if they are. Im doin the best with wat ive got and aspire to be better. Thats why i joined this forum to learn to be best i can be with wat ive got. Not to be told im wasting my time or told I need to use hydro. Half people on here just give it the biggen. Ive only spoke to a few that have helped me with my theorys instead of slating them.
Yer to your perception hydro mite be better. But im using coco atm. So unless u have advise which i can actualy use wer im at feel free to comment. If ya just gunna twist about something dont bother


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 23, 2016)

Does the post say flavouring n mollases. 
Or which is best way to grow cannabis??
Exactly


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 23, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> So do in ph the mountain dew or what???


So are you just a tosser on the Internet or are you also a tosser in real life??


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 23, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> So are you just a tosser on the Internet or are you also a tosser in real life??


what's a tosser? is that someone who masturbates? because if YOU don't masturbate, you got something wrong with you bro,just sayin!!


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 23, 2016)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> what's a tosser? is that someone who masturbates? because if YOU don't masturbate, you got something wrong with you bro,just sayin!!


Spend some time looking it up m8 n stop spamming my post


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 23, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> Spend some time looking it up m8 n stop spamming my post


LOL


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 23, 2016)

maybe try putting spam on your plants?


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 23, 2016)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> maybe try putting spam on your plants?


 Grow up ya lil american troll.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 23, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> Grow up ya lil american troll.


You mad bro?


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 23, 2016)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> maybe try putting spam on your plants?


 Nowt better to do with ya life than post useless shit to make ya feel lyk a big man. Im glad i have a life.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 23, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> Nowt better to do with ya life than post useless shit to make ya feel lyk a big man. Im glad i have a life.


LOL


----------



## bgmike8 (Sep 23, 2016)

What's a tosser? Yes I'm probably one in real life too. 

Do I ph the fucking dew or not!?


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 23, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> What's a tosser? Yes I'm probably one in real life too.
> 
> Do I ph the fucking dew or not!?


Ph it then stick it up your candy ass. Maybe it could make you into less of a tosser


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 23, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> Good because pot growers mite be ladfing at your shit green.
> Yer wateva m8. Get yaself in the hydro section n off my post then. Simple bye


um,
well then
after that eloquent chastising I simply will take my defeated self back to the "hydro section"
I mean the obvious intellectual prowess you possess is simply intimidating. I have no choice but to acquiesce to your magnificent omnipotence.

I leave you with a picture of a monkey.

you know me, i'll be in the hydro section...
side note, isn't the UK supposed to be the birthplace of English?


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 23, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> um,
> well then
> after that eloquent chastising I simply will take my defeated self back to the "hydro section"
> I mean the obvious intellectual prowess you possess is simply intimidating. I have no choice but to acquiesce to your magnificent omnipotence.
> ...


Yer it is but there is a thing called short hand yano. Ive already wasted enough time on you without correcting my grammar and spelling thanks.
TROLL


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 23, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> Yer it is but there is a thing called short hand yano. Ive already wasted enough time on you without correcting my grammar and spelling thanks.
> TROLL


I am just blessed to garner your sweet attention.

I'm a little tight in my pants now...


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 23, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I am just blessed to garner your sweet attention.
> View attachment 3787850
> I'm a little tight in my pants
> 
> Must not have much of a life using threads to get kicks. Sad when you think about it realy. Nevermind. You just go find ya next thread to button bash and be the big man.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> The post said natural extracts and flavouring not mountain dew and grape kool aide


No those wont work either


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 23, 2016)

I was being sincere, now you are just saying hurtful things.


----------



## bgmike8 (Sep 23, 2016)

So I ph it then put it in my ass?
Is this for the beneficial microbes?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 23, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> So I ph it then put it in my ass?
> Is this for the beneficial microbes?


well, that's all predicated on your diet..
Fast food tends to steer your indigenous microbes to a more bacterial balance, whereas if you are eating a more Mexican food diet it's merely fungal.
Course the lynchpin is how well you chew your food...
further still it's also skewed if you've engaged in any type of anal intrusion, via alien probe, pinworm's overactive e-weenis, or whatnot.
After ascertaining which types of microbes you have, and it's activity rate, then is where you want to incorporate the black strap molasses enema.
It's all quite simple once you get the biology and science of it down
you guys are damn lucky i'm here to help out on this shit...


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 23, 2016)

lol


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 23, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> Ive bin thinking of adding some natural flavouring or liquid mollases during flush. Just so that the plant has something beneficial during flush. This has just been a theory upto now. Just wanting to get some options on this. Maybe some1 has tried this or even just thought about it. All positive comments welcome. Many thanks in advance



Dont add anything when you flush, molasses is good every few weeks until the last 2 weeks atleast.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 23, 2016)

to all you trolls( even though i laughed my ass off reading this shit)

....................../´¯/)
....................,/¯../
.................../..../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.·´
............\..............(
..............\.............\...


----------



## Anth88 (Sep 25, 2016)

Can i add advanced nutrients bud candy to my canna range while im growing in coco? Just bin given some from a friend thst had some left over


----------



## bgmike8 (Sep 25, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> Can i add advanced nutrients bud candy to my canna range while im growing in coco? Just bin given some from a friend thst had some left over


Dump the whole bottle in there dude.


----------



## budman111 (Sep 25, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> Can i add advanced nutrients bud candy to my canna range while im growing in coco? Just bin given some from a friend thst had some left over


Like what said before, Molasses are purely for feeding microheards such as bio-symbiotic fungi and several strains of bacteria, and if you do not supplement then you will be feeding all sorts of nasties that will blight your crop and I tried the whole Cranberry extracts as a flavor enhancer and it is a con rip off, only good for the salesmans pocket. Your call.


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 25, 2016)

Don't forget to test the run off...... to make sure the Mt dew and or spam doesn't lower the ph too much. You UK guys or girls get Mt dew or spam across the pond?


Mmmp love me some dew and spam. It's like a party in my mouth on a Friday night. And I always ph going in and ph the run off.


Lol


Now since you became a dick to a few ppm who were just trying to help, I'm sure we can help you a lot more now with much more useless.....I mean useful info. Hope your wearing your big girl panties, it might get rough in here.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Sep 26, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> Switch to Bio Canna. Truly organic and more flavores the canna coco. Use the boost at 16 ml a gallon twice a week from week 2 to 7 and you'll have more resin and the most nugged out buds you've ever grown. Also no rinse. Just do water last week. No over watering to push nutes out of your plant. At week 6, under heavy nutes you can pull a bud and dry in the sun the same day and it smokes clean and smooth with white ash...


Ive bin thinking about turning back to soil. But i may consider trying using coco again with a organic nutrients. Ive only ever done 1 or 2 plants at a time but this time i have 4. Ive always grown soil and bio bizz nutes. Only ever used cfl aswell. Ive gone from that to using 600w metal halide(veg) and hps bud bulb. Aswell as moving from soil to coco and using canna coco (chem) nutrients. Its my 1st timevgrowing this strain(pineapple gum) aswell as my 1st time using scrog technique. I realise i mite not get the same flavour as soil. This is why i started to ask myself is there anything i can do to enhance flavour and taste.[/QUOTE]


are you using the canna boost with the canna coco? How much and how often


----------



## RoneGrown (Sep 26, 2016)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Ive bin thinking about turning back to soil. But i may consider trying using coco again with a organic nutrients. Ive only ever done 1 or 2 plants at a time but this time i have 4. Ive always grown soil and bio bizz nutes. Only ever used cfl aswell. Ive gone from that to using 600w metal halide(veg) and hps bud bulb. Aswell as moving from soil to coco and using canna coco (chem) nutrients. Its my 1st timevgrowing this strain(pineapple gum) aswell as my 1st time using scrog technique. I realise i mite not get the same flavour as soil. This is why i started to ask myself is there anything i can do to enhance flavour and taste.



are you using the canna boost with the canna coco? How much and how often[/QUOTE]
Finish with boost and zyme as the chart states I like to back off gradually during flush down to only ph water the last five days that's about a 17 day flush 12 days of just boost and zyme. Great flavor great fade that boost is sweetener enough


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 6, 2016)

Anth88 said:


> And do they see a good result? Im seriously thinging about some natural flavouring in my flush. Just want to make sure it will be beneficial otherwise its pointless. Surely if i use a pineapple flavouring it will come out in the buds?


You can use flavored extract for your babies, cherry vanilla banna many different flavors.


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 6, 2016)

I use molasses from week three of veg till last flush. Really helps the soil. For a bit of info. If you want the best plant tend to your soil first and foremost. Can't have a pretty plants without even more pretty soil.

You will always have problems with your babies if their crib has issues. One bad leg can tip your crib over.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 6, 2016)

Stop wasting money on grow shop snake oils and use the things in your kitchen to take care of your life. Honey,extract,molasses, coconut water, for your soil even hot sauce for bugs. Don't be a drone and follow these goobers. Check your cabinets and see if you have what is needed and research to save money.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 6, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> I guess you could pour mountain dew all over the buds then give them 67 hours of darkness....


Man yall cats are mad funny. There are alot of ( Geniuses) with some real goofy methods. Thank god for the ability to think.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------

